# FULL size 45 choices?



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I am looking for a Large 45 ACP semi auto with no safety for the garage, what is today's choice?


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Do yourself a favor & go to the Walther Forums site and read the review(s) on the upcoming Walther PPQ 45. A stellar (un-biased) review was posted by a member there whose opinion I truly respect.

I would not be offering this info unless I thought it might be useful to you.

Good luck in your search.

www.waltherforums.com


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

walther ppq is brand new

or an H+K45 lem version


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glock 41 or 21. May be worth a look.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you don't mind a safety that you don't need to use, consider a SAR K2 45. It's a Turkish made CZ clone. It's a DA/SA gun. Pretty decent sights and trigger out of the box. It has 14 round magazines.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

ronin11 said:


> Do yourself a favor & go to the Walther Forums site and read the review(s) on the upcoming Walther PPQ 45. A stellar (un-biased) review was posted by a member there whose opinion I truly respect.
> 
> I would not be offering this info unless I thought it might be useful to you.
> 
> ...


Found a video but can you send the link for the review you are referring to?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> If you don't mind a safety that you don't need to use, consider a SAR K2 45. It's a Turkish made CZ clone. It's a DA/SA gun. Pretty decent sights and trigger out of the box. It has 14 round magazines.


Safety, I like it to go bang when the trigger is pulled, not click.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Safety, I like it to go bang when the trigger is pulled, not click.


Say what? Do you know what DA/SA means?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

hillman said:


> Say what? Do you know what DA/SA means?


DumbAss / SimpleAss ??? :smt033


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

ybnorml said:


> DumbAss / SimpleAss ??? :smt033


Thanks for the remarks, just don't want a dual trigger.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Thanks for the remarks, just don't want a dual trigger.


Was not directed towards you....
Was an 'off-the-cuff wise ass comment.
I apologize if you mistook this as a derogatory comment, not my intent at all.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

ybnorml said:


> Was not directed towards you....
> Was an 'off-the-cuff wise ass comment.
> I apologize if you mistook this as a derogatory comment, not my intent at all.


Life is good, thanks for clearing it up. Now on to the important stuff, decisions decisions!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Glock 21 tried and true !!


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Thanks for the remarks, just don't want a dual trigger.


Then the classic P220 isn't for you. 1911 maybe?


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

Glock 21sf or Glock 21 gen 4.... Proven winners time tested 45 ACP around the globe n in LEO ranks


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 220 and love it but I shoot my glock 21 gen.4 better!


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> Then the classic P220 isn't for you. 1911 maybe?


The 1911's are starting to look good plus I don't have one as of yet so&#8230;


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am a 1911 fan but most are going to have a grip safety and t thumb safety. A subset of those have a mechanical firing pin safety such as a Series 80 safety based off the trigger or a Swartz type safety based off the grip safety.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Sig P320 full-size. Just bought one NIB delivered for under $500.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock makes a very good and reliable .45 in which ever flavor you choose. If I owned a .45 it would probably be a Glock. They eat practically anything including reloads due to the pistols foregiving chamber... Reliability is #1 in my book all else is secondary. Glock's do .45's right.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Love Glock's, own a few but want something different (although it's a good recommendation)


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe the OP said he wanted a SA only gun. Thus most of your suggestions are off the table. 

That SA only requirement really narrows it down to a few and the 1911 has to be at the top of the list. HOWEVER, if you're planning on carrying it as you CCW where fast action is required, you're going to have to carry it in Condition 1 which is "cocked and locked". This would be true for ANY SA-only pistol. The idea of having a round in the chamber with NO safeties is scary and the idea of taking the time to rack/chamber a round when you don't have the time is equally faulty. 

1911's solve this with the 'cocked and locked' method. All others have the DA/SA triggers. Then there's those with striker firing which are neither fish or fowl. They might be your answer if you can tolerate that mush trigger. I can't.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Not for carry but bedside so possibly the safety on a 1911 is allowable since they are such an automatic feature for me.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Spike12 said:


> I believe the OP said he wanted a SA only gun. Thus most of your suggestions are off the table.
> 
> That SA only requirement really narrows it down to a few and the 1911 has to be at the top of the list. HOWEVER, if you're planning on carrying it as you CCW where fast action is required, you're going to have to carry it in Condition 1 which is "cocked and locked". This would be true for ANY SA-only pistol. The idea of having a round in the chamber with NO safeties is scary and the idea of taking the time to rack/chamber a round when you don't have the time is equally faulty.
> 
> 1911's solve this with the 'cocked and locked' method. All others have the DA/SA triggers. Then there's those with striker firing which are neither fish or fowl. They might be your answer if you can tolerate that mush trigger. I can't.


I believe the OP said that he did not want a "dual trigger" which I take to mean he does not want a traditional double action (DA/SA) auto-loader. He also said he did not want a safety which is going to rule out most traditional SAO auto-loaders.

Although striker-fired pistols are often categorized as DAO the newer and better ones have triggers that are more like a SAO pistol than a DAO pistol in my opinion. No they aren't as crisp or light as a good 1911 trigger, but they have shorter and often lighter trigger actions than double action revolvers, or double action only hammer-fired pistols. And they certainly aren't all mushy. The Walther PPQ, HK VP9 and SIG P320 all have quite good stock triggers.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've only shot one .45, the SIG P250 I bought last year but I like it. Smooth but long 6 pound DAO trigger, no safety, 10 round magazine. Worth a look if you don't mind the long trigger pull & reset. Has a rail under the barrel if you want to mount a light or laser sight. The only time it jammed was when my wife limp wristed it & the barrel was almost straight up after firing. 100% reliable with the 400+ rounds I've put through it. Easy to take down & clean & you can convert it to different sizes & calibers.


----------

